# Should I cancel the Wyndham Discover before my monthly payments start?  Need help.



## disneycrazy01 (Aug 14, 2011)

I was at the Wyndham Star Island Resort on August 1, 2011 and got suckered into signing up for their Wyndham Discover Program.  The sales rep was nice, but when I got home I realized he really lied about this program.

We told him that the only time I could take a vacation was in July and he told us that for the 154,000 points I was signing up fpr we could get a 2-week vacation in July in Florida.  He also said that I could call and sign up for a larger package giving us even more points.  He didn't tell me that I had 10 days to do that.

Since my family wants to vacation in Florida next July and we wanted to try Bonnet Creek since it's close to Disney -- I just read somewhere that it is almost impossible to get a 1-bedroom at Bonnet Creek during July and I wouldn't even have enough points for a week, should I just take my losses of the $200 I paid already and cancel the Wyndham Discover before my monthly payments start?

Any advice will help.  Thank you.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TUG!

Did you actually buy Wyndham timeshare points, or just a trial pkg.?

You probably signed a binding agreement for this purchase, so if you just cancel the credit card, they can turn you over to collections.

What does your agreement say about canceling?

I do NOT recommend that you sign up for a larger pkg. - you can buy Wyndham points for pennies on the dollar on the resale market.


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Wyndham Discover Program - good for one year*

Thanks for the info.  I signed up for the Wyndham Discover Program which is good for a year.  I can start booking in April of 2012 and it expires in April of 2013.

I didn't read the cancellation fineprint.  I'm just getting upset because I have a feeling now that I was scammed and I won't get to use the 154,000 points for anything in Florida during July of 2012.  The final cost will be $1547.00 once I pay it off.

I really feel stupid right now signing up for it -- I feel suckered.

They locked in the price for the timeshare and they will put the money that I pay for the Wyndham Discover towards a full timeshare purchase, but I don't plan on purchasing the full timeshare.  The sales rep really made us think we were getting such a great deal trying this Discover Wyndham program.

Has anyone had good results using their points purchased with the Wyndham Discover program?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2011)

I wouldn't say you were scammed, but you can buy Wyndham points on the resale market for pennies on the dollar, so this isn't a good deal.

Your first step is to get out your contract and read it.  You may still be able to cancel - don't put that off.


----------



## am1 (Aug 14, 2011)

You will be able to book a 1 bedroom in july at Bonnet Creek.  You will be short 12 000 points.  You are better off to rent a room from another owner. A reputable one can be found on eBay.  But there are others.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 14, 2011)

You say you bought on 8/1, and today is 8/14. I am not familiar with local rescission laws, but suppose you are beyond the time when you can rescind. Usually it's 5-7 business days.

I also suppose you can't just stop paying or cancelling the card without risking getting turned over to collection.

This might simply be a 'hard lesson learned' situation. It could be worse. You could be beyond the rescission period for a $20,000+ timeshare purchase that's now worth $0.00 or less (you'd have to pay someone to take it).

As Denise said. Read your contract. Know what you have. What the salesweasel said was most likely lies to make the sale. Then, at the very day when you can make a reservation, call and attempt to book the Florida vacation you want. Tell the nice person that if the sales staff want another shot at selling you the full package (that's the reason for these teaser packages), they will book you what you feel you want.

I suspect you'll probably get the vacation you want. Then come back here for strategies to kill the salesperson's chances of ruining the next vacation for you.

Good luck, and welcome to TUG!

Jim Ricks


----------



## siesta (Aug 14, 2011)

How much are you in for, you said $200, but then mention payments starting.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2011)

siesta said:


> How much are you in for, you said $200, but then mention payments starting.



Per her post:



> The final cost will be $1547.00 once I pay it off.


----------



## siesta (Aug 14, 2011)

Missed that. But cnsidering the 2 weeks that have lapsed you are probably out that money (obviously you have points to use) On a positive note there are plenty of people like you that get taken for quite a bit more, say 12 to 20k, we hear it all the time.  Consider it a learning experience and an opportunity to explore timesharing and see if it is for you, then of course buy resale.

Btw, you should definitely look at your agreement and make sure there isnt a longer cancellation period than the typical week or so rescission period.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 14, 2011)

See if you can pay it off quicker to avoid some of the finance charges.  Also you may want to look into staying in the other Orlando properties so you could stretch your points out a little more.  You might as well check to see how much more it would cost to get you in at BC for a week but don't commit to anything until the booking window is open to check on availability.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2011)

Gee, I have such great advice for you, if you are truly Disney crazy.  That should be my TUG name.  We go to Disneyworld six weeks per year, Disneyland is now our goal for one week per year, after our March trip, which was awesome.  So seven weeks of Disney a year, and we are definitely Disney nuts.

I would holler and scream to Wyndham.  I would write letters to everyone, including the sales manager at Star Island, and every executive at corporate, and I would accuse the salesman of lying to you.   

If they are letting you use an RCI account, you could probably get 2 weeks out of that number of points, but I am not sure about that. We own Wyndham, but I have very little knowledge about the Wyndham system for exchanging.  You can get one off-season week at Bonnet Creek, 2 bedroom, for 112K.  If you want to stay in a smaller unit, those are less, too.  But prime season is 224K for a 2 bedroom.  

I will send you a PM.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 14, 2011)

You cant get the full week in July, but you can get 4 nights and have enough points left over for a weekend in the offseason either at Bonnet Creek or some other Wyndham resort

or

You have enough points for a week at one of the other Wynddham Resorts in Orlando in Prime Season


Most of us Wyndham owners here on Tug agree that the Wyndham system is a good one, nice properties, well located and fair maintenance fees. We also agree that the sales people are lying dogs and buying resale is the only way to go

You bought yourself a chance to try the system for $1500 with no long term commitment and enjoy some time in a very nice resort..thats not too bad. 

By the way you will probably be invited to an "owners update" at Bonnet Creek when you check in.....and you will probably be offered money to go. Id do it and use the money to offset the $1500...just dont buy anything else from them


----------



## am1 (Aug 14, 2011)

ronparise said:


> By the way you will probably be invited to an "owners update" at Bonnet Creek when you check in.....and you will probably be offered money to go. Id do it and use the money to offset the $1500...just dont buy anything else from them



It is bad advice to tell people to try to recoup their money by attending updates.  They may get $100 and $5-$10 worth of food but risk spending $20k plus.  

Best advice is to not attend and enjoy your week.


----------



## theo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Too late...*



Passepartout said:


> You say you bought on 8/1, and today is 8/14. I am not familiar with local rescission laws..... Usually it's 5-7 business days.



The contract rescission time period in the state of Florida is actually 10 days.
In any case, 13 days have passed already, so it's now a moot point...


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 14, 2011)

theo said:


> The contract rescission time period in the state of Florida is actually 10 days.
> In any case, 13 days have passed already, so it's now a moot point...



If you call the Discovery line, I think there is a dedicated inventory for the Discovery Program, and explain that you thought you were buying enough points for a week in July, they would no doubt make sure it available (I would do this quickly) then confirm whether or not there is a problem coming off of the Discovery Inventory.  If you are short a few, I do not know what they would say, but I will bet they have a solution.  In any case just enjoy the vacation, you paid or will pay for it.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 14, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> ... you can buy Wyndham points on the resale market for pennies on the dollar ...



Just a word to the wise, if you go this way via E-Bay, I did look into one of the "No Reserve" actions.  The actual buying price was 9xx dollars which the seller reducted the 4xx dollars and a referal to conduct negotions through their own privet site.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2011)

am1 said:


> It is bad advice to tell people to try to recoup their money by attending updates.  They may get $100 and $5-$10 worth of food but risk spending $20k plus.
> 
> Best advice is to not attend and enjoy your week.



Agree with this.  I wouldn't go on a timeshare presentation, unless it was with some major kicking and screaming.  Not that I would be invited to any Wyndham presentation.  I am VIP Platinum and am probably on their "do not ask them," list.  

We have friends (firefighter Rick works with) who bought four timeshares at presentations.  They attended only those four.  They couldn't resist even ONE presentation.  

They divorced, money issues (duh!), and he went to a Mexico presentation with his girlfriend then (now wife), and they bought a Mexican timeshare together.  They rescinded after talking to Rick, and thankfully they did get out of it, with lots of hand holding.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 14, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Agree with this ...



I think Ron is right if the poster is considering a re-sale or retail purchase and is not familiar with Wyndham System.  There are potiential problems going either route.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> I think Ron is right if the poster is considering a re-sale or retail purchase and is not familiar with Wyndham System.  There are potiential problems going either route.



Better to get education elsewhere.  There is a Wyndham BBS, called Wyndhamowners.org, I believe.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 14, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Better to get education elsewhere.  There is a Wyndham BBS, called Wyndhamowners.org, I believe.



Any and preferably all of above plus other sources.  I do not think you can go into Timeshare purchases with out going well beyound "Due Dilagence" on the research end.  The first step is not the Wyndham Discovery program, in my opionion.  I would start by visiting the resort or resorts that have interest before buying anything.  You do not necessarly have to stay at the resort in question to take a tour of it (preferably without a sales rep in tow).  With the current availablity of cheap rentals, this could cost you some money, but it would be money well spent.  I had the oppunity to look at some before taking over timeshares and, in-turn, I have provided the same opportunity to three other people.  No cost to them or basically, covering part of the fees.  Two decided not to buy at all.  One bought two re-sales and now looking at a retail purchase because the Wyndham fees are getting to her.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2011)

I advised OP via PM to buy SDO lockoff and get two weeks of vacation in Orlando summer at the Marriotts.  But hey, I am just allergic to timeshare presentations and like the easy way out.  :rofl: The pressure of any timeshare presentation is just too much for me.  I know my blood pressure is raising by the second at those things.  

Hey, maybe if you have a stroke or heart attack, they will let you go home with the $75 without making you sit for 3 hours?


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 14, 2011)

disneycrazy01 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I signed up for the Wyndham Discover Program which is good for a year.  I can start booking in April of 2012 and it expires in April of 2013.
> 
> Has anyone had good results using their points purchased with the Wyndham Discover program?



Actually we did have the Discover program a few years back and had a good experience with it.  We spent time at Cypress Palms and Daytona Beach, which we really enjoyed.  We ended up buying after the Discover package, but we did rescind it in the end.

I don't think you have to wait until April  2012 to make reservations with your points.  It's true you wouldn't likely get anything in Orlando in July if you wait until April. Your points are good from April 2012 to April 2013, but you can make reservations for July starting in September, I think.  You can call the reservation line at  1-800-251-8736 and tell them you have the Discover program and what it is you want to do.

You can stretch your 154k points in a variety of ways.  One way is to spend Friday-Sunday at a cheaper resort (for example Cypress Palms).  Weekend stays cost more points.  That would be 36k for a 1 bedroom.  Then you could move to Bonnet Creek (a more "expensive" resort) for 4 nights in a 1 bedroom Presidential or 2 bedroom deluxe for 108k and have some spare change left over.

As far as I know, DP points cannot be deposited into RCI.

While the DP is more expensive per point than renting from an owner, it can be a good way to learn more about the Wyndham program and resorts before making a commitment.  Preferably resale!

So, call reservations next month and see what you can get for July.  Good luck.


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Cancelling Discover*

I could be wrong about this, but I'm not sure there is a cancellation option with Discover because of the type of contract involved.  You are essentially renting a set number of points for a year, not purchasing a timeshare.

So, read your contract carefully to see if there is a cancellation clause.  If not, make the best use you can of the points and enjoy the Wyndham resorts.  If it turns out that you can cancel, do so and then try renting from a Wyndham VIP owner.  You would be able to rent a July week at Bonnet Creek for considerably less than $1500.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 14, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I advised OP via PM to buy SDO lockoff and get two weeks of vacation in Orlando summer at the Marriotts.  But hey, I am just allergic to timeshare presentations and like the easy way out.  :rofl: The pressure of any timeshare presentation is just too much for me.  I know my blood pressure is raising by the second at those things.
> 
> The following is currently available for Orlando Flordia for a week in July 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Read the contract and it's too late to cancel*

I read the contract for the Wyndham Discover and it is too late to cancel it.  I will take this as a learning experience and use my points as best I can.

I am definitely going to write to Wyndham because the sales reps shouldn't lie the way this one did.  I guess he saw a sucker and took advantage of it.  I was there with my niece who loved the place so it was easy to lie the way he did.  I only went on a timeshare presentaton a few years ago (not Wyndham), but they never offered anything like the Wyndham Discover.  

I definitely want to try Bonnet Creek since it is closer to Disney, etc. and they offer transportation to the parks.  Star Island was very nice, but since I don't drive, transportation to the parks at $12.00 per person (roundtrip) runs into quite a bit if you go to a few parks.

Is it very difficult to get a week at Bonnet Creek in July -- even if I had enough points?

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## theo (Aug 16, 2011)

*None SHOULD lie, but all DO lie...*



disneycrazy01 said:


> I am definitely going to write to Wyndham because the sales reps shouldn't lie the way this one did.  I guess he saw a sucker and took advantage of it.



Don't be too hard on yourself; lying, deceitful developer sales weasels are the rule, not the exception. 
These hungry weasels are expert and well experienced in manipulating the truth and twisting the facts. 
They will say virtually *anything* to make the sale, knowing full well that the only things they can ultimately be held accountable for is the actual written content of the sales contract itself. Everything else out of their lying mouths is just so much meaningless background noise floating around in the air...


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, disneycrazy01, you bought yourself a vacation. So as I said back yonder, on the day you can book it, call the number they provided you and tell the nice person that if the sales staff wants a crack at you again, it's gonna take a summer week at Bonnet creek. Maybe all you can get is 5 days, but remember- everything is negotiable. I suspect they have a way to appease you.

Go. Have a great vacation. You will have a succession of calls or 'requests' to attend sales session(s). Stick to your talking points. When the time nears, print some Wyndham resale ads from eBay and the Marketplace showing realistic prices. Buy nothing. They will eventually come to realize that you are an educated consumer (thanks to hanging out in TUG) and will back off.

Bottom line, you will have a nice vacation. It won't be free, but compared with the title line of this thread wherein you toss out the idea of default that would surely wreck your credit, it's the best outcome you can hope for.

Jim Ricks


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Called Wyndham - waste of time*

I know I am stuck with the Wyndham Discover and I am going to have to make the best out of a bad situation, but I called Wyndham anyway.  The call was of no use.  They won't tell me how to get in touch with the sales rep.  I am going to write a letter to them, but my call got me no where.

They did tell me that if I wait untik the 60 day point, I can purchase points -- up to the points in the Discover package I purchased at $10 per thousand points that way I can get the 2-week vacation I want.  I told them that I want to try Bonnet Creek and stay in a 1-bedroom and he said that getting a 1-bedroom wouldn't be a problem waiting until May so I could buy the extra  points.

I tried to hint to them that I am really considering purchasing a timeshare -- I NEVER WILL BUY FROM  WYNDHAM DIRECTLY -- he didn't offer anything.  I will use the points for whatever I can get at Bonnet Creek and just go to another hotel or rent points from a person who has a timeshare as suggested on this site.

Thanks for all the helpful advice.  I wish I would have known before I went on the presentation.  I would have given the sales rep a hard time that he would have asked me to leave.

I'm not a sucker any more thanks to this site.


----------



## Don40 (Aug 16, 2011)

DisneyCrazy - Bonnet Creek is a beautiful resort and you will have to plan ahead for your July vacation at the 10 month mark you can reserve your room for the days that your points will stretch to and wait to rent the extra points to complete your weeks.  (Normally Bonett Creek requires the same points as Star Island and Cypress Palms) 
To me even if it cost more BC is significantly a better resort if ou have kids.  It is also much larger.
Don


----------



## theo (Aug 17, 2011)

*Clarification...*



disneycrazy01 said:


> They did tell me that if I wait untik the 60 day point, I can purchase points -- up to the points in the Discover package I purchased at $10 per thousand points that way I can get the 2-week vacation I want.



To be clear, purchasing additional points from Wyndham to complete a desired reservation is an option (albeit a somewhat expensive one) which is availabale to *any and all* Wyndham members.

You may well know this fact already, but I wanted to clarify it just in case this option was somehow presented by the Wyndham spokesperson as some sort of "bonus" or "act of benevolence" on their part. 
In point of fact, it is neither one...


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Aug 18, 2011)

*What would be the best way to get close to 2 weeks?*

Which would be the best way for me to get a 2 week vacation?  I would like to go for 1 week at Bonnet Creek and 1 week at Star Island.  Should I book whatever number of days I can at Bonnet Creek using the 154,000 points I have and wait until the 60 day mark and purchase 12,000 ponts from Wyndham directly to make it a week?  A week at Bonnet Creek in a one-bedroom costs 166,000 points. Then I will try to rent from someone mentioned on this site to get a week at Star Island.

Is there a difference in the cost of renting a week from someone at Bonnet Creek compared to Star Island or would it be about the same?

I can also use the points I have to get about 8 or 9 days at Star Island and then try to rent from someone mentioned on this site to rent a week at Bonnet Creek?  I know this way I will be extending it by a day or two.

Any advice will help.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 18, 2011)

I would use all points at Star Island.  Configure them in such a way that they cover at least one weekend.  Then rent the balance from Wyndham or rent them.  If you rent a week look at tugs, redweek, traditional rental cites on line i.e. Priceline etc.  I would not use E-Bay.  If you wait until 60 days you may not get into either resort in the Summer for that portion of the trip.  I understand Hotels.com has been bought by the Wyndham empire.  I checked its' site and they have some very good nightly rates in Orlando for June 2012.  The site indicated that cancelations are accepted.  You might want to supplement your Discovery package that way.  If what you what becomes available under 60 days then just cancel the Hotel reservations.  Nice list of Hotels/Resorts listed, a lot of them do not appear to by Wyndham properties.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi...I hope you can make the most of your vacation.  I sent you a PM about your Wyndham CS called.  Try to press them for what you were promised.  Ask if they can do anything for you without it costing more $$.  
 As far as going to the owners updates/sales pitch...I wouldn't do it unless you think you could definately say no.  We have been to at least 4 of the Wyndham ones (the ones I can remember - 2006, 2 times last year and once this year)  so we have no problems with saying no but I wouldn't recommend it for the faint of heart   You may have a momentary lapse of good judgement


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 19, 2011)

Just my opinion here.  I am a new owner but have been watching the weeks and point values very carefully to see when they are discounted and such as I have been trying to rent out my unused points and make the most out of my points in general.  

If you wait until the last minute you would be able to get something.  Right now next week at BC which is high season (not prime like July) has points discounted by 35%.  So a 1BR next week would only run 81,000.  Now if you cut that back to 6 nights checking in Sunday it drops down to 65,000 pts (in a 1BR) so with 154K points you could technically get 2 six night stays plus if you play your points right.  

i was watching July this year for a friend and the first week was tough with 4th of July but towards the end of the month the points dropped off to a little over 100K points (for a 1BR at BC) for a weeks rental under the 30 day mark and yes there was availability.  

As far as renting out from someone else.  Everyone is different.  If you rent from a VIP you may get better discounts.  I am not and when I rent I rent the proportionate amount per point based on my annual maintenance.  So if you rented from me I would charge .00511 times the number of points needed plus any other costs like if I had to pay for additional housekeeping points or a guest certificate.  I am not looking to make money but just to cover my costs for the unused points.


----------



## coastguy32 (Sep 8, 2011)

To the O.P.
If i understand correctly, you purchased a discover package from wyndham, which will allow you to use 154,000 points to stay in a wyndam resort?  Do you know what it costs for someone stay in a hotel room in orlando during the month of july as you said is when you want to go?
You are upset because the sales rep told you that you could get two weeks out of this package in F.L. in july, but you dont think you can so he just lied to you? Did you ask him to show you how while you were there before signing anything? Did you tell him specifically what resort, and how many bedrooms you would need?   Reason i ask is because you said that this rep told you that you could call in and buy more points within 10 days.... Was there not a larger points package you could have bought while you were there?
Do you have to pay a maintenance fee for the duration of this contract?


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Response to CoastGuy 32*

The sales rep said that I could purchase a bigger package if I wanted it, but he never said that it had to be done within 10 days.  While I was there I didn't consider purchasing a larger package because he had said that we could get 2 weeks with the package I was purchasing.

I usually stay on Disney property at one of their value hotels, such as Pop Century and for more than a week.  The total cost for the Discover Package for me will be $1500 once it is paid off and it turns out that I am lucky if I get a week's vacation in July out of it.

The sales rep had us so hyped on a vacation at one of the Wyndham resorts that I didn't think of asking him to prove it.  I guess I believed him when he said we could get 2 weeks in July and at the time I was thinking he meant 2 weeks at Star Island - where we were.  There is no way we could even get 2 weeks at Star Island in a 1-bedroom deluxe-A (full kitchen and balcony).  

I know I am blaming the sales rep for lying - it was my stupidity and I fell for his song and dance, but he should have been honest about what type of vacation we could get - the length of the vacation.  If he would have told me that I could only get a week - if that much - I wouldn't have made the purchase or maybe I would have bought a bigger package right then and there.

He didn't give us the member directory until all the papers were signed and I was on my way out.  I walked out of the presentation with the false knowledge that we were getting at least a 2 week vacation at Star Island.  If I thought otherwise, I would have looked at the member directory and I would have gone back to see the sales rep the following day.  I was on vacation enjoying myself that I didn't even think that it was all a lie.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2011)

Please note that this is coastguy32's one and only post on TUG - my guess is that he is a TS sales person.  Take his post with a grain of salt.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Please note that this is coastguy32's one and only post on TUG - my guess is that he is a TS sales person.  Take his post with a grain of salt.



I agree with Denise.  Who takes any post like that one seriously, especially when it's a first post.  It's eerily familiar.  Think Eric, Marriott salesman, who posted here and was very slanderous. 

I am Disney crazy too.  Even though we are on Maui right now, I sometimes wish we were at Disneyworld this vacation.  So much more to keep me occupied at Disney.


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Sep 9, 2011)

*It does sound like CoastGuy 32 is a TS sales rep*

When I responded to his post I didn't even look to see that he just registered today and that was his first posting.  His posting did make it seem like I was the one that was wrong for saying that the sales rep lied.

The presentation was supposed to be 90 minutes and I was there for 4 hours.  I believed the sales rep.  Maybe if he would have showed me the Discover Members Directory I would have realized that I could only get a week with the 154,000 points - if I am lucky to get a week and I wouldn't have made the purchase.

He used the fact that my niece and nephew were  there and they were so hyped on this type of vacation and that they were trying to convince me to buy a timeshare.  The sales rep should be honest.

When I left the presentation I was happy I purchased the Discover Package.  I was convinced that I was going to give my family a 2-week vacation at a nice resort next summer and I was really considering purchasing a timeshare.  But once I got home and realized the 2-week vacation was a lie, and it was too late to cancel, it really turned me against purchasing a timeshare.

I will use my 154,000 points on whatever type of vacation I can get, but Wyndham won't get another penny from me.  No timeshare purchase - nothing.  I would rather rent or go back to a Disney hotel - value hotel and have a good time.  No more dealing with sales weasals for me.  No more timeshare presentations for me -- or maybe I will go back on a Wyndham timeshare presentation just to give the sales reps a hard time on how they lie.

I hope the sales rep that convinced me to buy this Discover Package is still there - I wouls really enjoy seeing him try to seel a package to me again.  I will ask him to prove every lie that comes out of his mouth.  I will give them a run for their money.  They will be happy if i don't purchase.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 9, 2011)

I think the above posts are probably right, that is how I interpreted it.  It has a very nasty uncalled for tone.  The questions asked of you are not necessarily your burden when a salesperson is making representations to you.  In watching the negative posts on TUGs pertaining to sales practices coming out of Mrytle Beach and a very recent one indicating that they told the person that they were toning down there tactics (my wordsmithing, please refer to the post directly of earlier today on one of the threads) because of complaints.  It appears that enough people share their presentations with others on TUGs, Wyndham may be may tone down some of the more outragous sales pitches.  Keep on posting.  I am very interested in how the Discovery pitches work out.


----------



## coastguy32 (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry to dissapoint some of you, but i do not sell that type of real estate. Nor do i own a timeshare. I have several friends and some family members that do own with different companies, and they have told me alot about how it works or doesnt work. One of my close friends bought resale for what seemed pretty cheap and told me to check out ebay because thats where i could pick one up for almost nothing. So ive been researching and trying to decide what way to go as far as company and fee's etc.


----------



## coastguy32 (Sep 9, 2011)

I am also interested in this discover package. Because if the O.P. only gets one week out of the discover points in orlando than i dont see why he/she is so upset. 






rrlongwell said:


> I think the above posts are probably right, that is how I interpreted it.  It has a very nasty uncalled for tone.  The questions asked of you are not necessarily your burden when a salesperson is making representations to you.  In watching the negative posts on TUGs pertaining to sales practices coming out of Mrytle Beach and a very recent one indicating that they told the person that they were toning down there tactics (my wordsmithing, please refer to the post directly of earlier today on one of the threads) because of complaints.  It appears that enough people share their presentations with others on TUGs, Wyndham may be may tone down some of the more outragous sales pitches.  Keep on posting.  I am very interested in how the Discovery pitches work out.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2011)

coastguy32 said:


> I am also interested in this discover package. Because if the O.P. only gets one week out of the discover points in orlando than i dont see why he/she is so upset.


One week's vacation for $1,500 + is pretty expensive for me.  I don't see this discovery package as anything but a ripoff.  Maybe if $1,500 was an oceanfront week on Maui.


----------



## coastguy32 (Sep 9, 2011)

Have you ever looked to see how much a hotel room in orlando costs per night during the summer?




rickandcindy23 said:


> One week's vacation for $1,500 + is pretty expensive for me.  I don't see this discovery package as anything but a ripoff.  Maybe if $1,500 was an oceanfront week on Maui.


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Response to CoastGuy 32*

I have taken several vacations to Florida - Orlando in particular.  The hotels I have stayed at weren't resorts, but they had a nice pool and they were clean.  You can book some hotels at some reasonable prices, even Disney hotels.  My family has really enjoyed staying at Pop Century.  For the $1500 that I am spending on the Discover Program I can stay on Disney Property -at a Disney hotel for at least 10 days or more.  

The Discover Package - 154,000 points doesn't even get me a week at Bonnet Creek in Orlando.  When my family has to fly somewhere on vacation, we want to go for at least 2 weeks.    

The Wyndham Discover Program limits you to certain Wyndham resorts.  Most of the resorts cost more than 154,000 points for a 1-bedroom deluxe (full kitchen and balcony).  Most of the resorts book up very fast by actual timeshare owners that there is limited space for a person with a Discover Package.

There is also a big disadvantage to the Discover Program - the points are only good for 1 year.  If I can't find a resort that I want to go to, I lose the 154,000 points - meaning I lost $1500.  I can't take a vacation at any other time of year.

If I knew everything that I am learning from this site and others before I purchased the Wyndham Discover I would have never purchased it.  I can rent from an owner for less that what I am spending.

This Discover Program is a ripoff.


----------



## theo (Sep 9, 2011)

*I have no dog in this fight, but...*



coastguy32 said:


> Have you ever looked to see how much a hotel room in orlando costs per night during the summer?



I have absolutely *no* interest in Disney (or anything else in or near Orlando), but I nonetheless submit that comparing a hotel room to a full condo unit is tantamount to comparing old spinach to fresh apples.

Personally, I choose to own, utilize and enjoy full condo timeshare facilities in order to *avoid* spartan cookie cutter "hotel rooms", so a cost comparison of the two is (...to me, anyhow) both pointless and irrelevant.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2011)

coastguy32 said:


> Sorry to dissapoint some of you, but i do not sell that type of real estate. Nor do i own a timeshare.



If you aren't in the business, and you don't even own a timeshares, I find it odd that you would come here and post criticism and advice, on your first day on the website...  

Despite your protests, and from the things you've posted, I'm quite sure you are in some form of timeshare related sales.  Your post about one's heirs inheriting one's timeshare, and the burden it will be on them, was especially telling - and inaccurate.  It's the same story we here from the upfront fee "Recovery Companies."


----------



## persia (Sep 9, 2011)

Always check Ebay, both for rental weeks and for buying Wyndham points.  A lot of people make a business out of booking weeks in a Wyndham timeshare and selling the booking on eBay.

I knew someone who did the credit card cancelation trick and Wyndham shat on his credit rating.  He was eventually able to challenge the debt off his report when Wyndham resold it to bottom feeders, but he had several years of bruised credit, which probably cost him more in higher interest than the Discovery program would have and he didn't get a vacation out of it....


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Sep 9, 2011)

A discovery program purchase is not the end of the world...if nothing else, it's a recoverable TS mistake and it does let you taste the system a bit.

Be real folks...most of us made a financial mistake or two in our time...thinking on it, that's kind of why I'm here! :hysterical: 

On the good news side...$1,500 isn't the $15-$20,000 that those points probably cost retail.  All in all, not as bad as it could have been.

My advice?  Go check out the system...maybe consider a different resort and save your Disney Vaca for another day.  I know, not what you wanted but sometimes you just have to adjust to a new reality.


----------



## am1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> A discovery program purchase is not the end of the world...if nothing else, it's a recoverable TS mistake and it does let you taste the system a bit.
> 
> Be real folks...most of us made a financial mistake or two in our time...thinking on it, that's kind of why I'm here! :hysterical:
> 
> ...



Good advice.  For an owner to rent that amount of points from Wyndham it would be $1540.  The $1500 you paid goes towards the free gift, commission, risk of default and the points.  Also can be applied to a future purchase which I highly suggest you do not do.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2011)

coastguy32 said:


> Have you ever looked to see how much a hotel room in orlando costs per night during the summer?



YES, and it's cheaper for the hotel!  And she cannot get a full week at Bonnet Creek in summer, no matter what unit size.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2011)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> A discovery program purchase is not the end of the world...if nothing else, it's a recoverable TS mistake and it does let you taste the system a bit.
> 
> Be real folks...most of us made a financial mistake or two in our time...thinking on it, that's kind of why I'm here! :hysterical:
> 
> ...



Of course you are right.  :rofl: Absolutely.  It was a somewhat costly mistake, but she can make the best of it and then tell Wyndham to pound sand the next time.  I wish I could have gotten so much timeshare education for a $1,500 mistake, instead of what we paid 30 years ago.  

The OP is wise to have found TUG.  The posts by this newbie (possibly in the biz) are to be taken with a grain of salt/ sand.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 9, 2011)

persia said:


> Always check Ebay, both for rental weeks and for buying Wyndham points.  A lot of people make a business out of booking weeks in a Wyndham timeshare and selling the booking on eBay.
> 
> I knew someone who did the credit card cancelation trick and Wyndham shat on his credit rating.  He was eventually able to challenge the debt off his report when Wyndham resold it to bottom feeders, but he had several years of bruised credit, which probably cost him more in higher interest than the Discovery program would have and he didn't get a vacation out of it....



There is a real chance the OP could rent a second week at an excellent price and end up with two weeks at a good if not great averaged price per week.

And of course ending any thoughts of timeshare ownership based on this rather botched Discovery package (retail) when you can get a nice, large points package resale for very little and enjoy multi room resorts for less than a tiny Disney or other hotel room is a mistake. No comparison in space and quality as another post noted.  Thinking a retail ripoff represents all timeshares is a big mistake & you may be missing out on great values on resale.  Don't let the Discovery rip off taint your overall view of timeshares. They can be great bought right (resale only).


----------

